# Fort Burgoyne, Dover, July 2012



## zender126 (Aug 2, 2012)

Visited with chubs and Monk

The fort was previously called Castle Hill fort and building started in 1861 to protect the landward flank of Dover Castle. The casemated barrack block, the caponiers, the parade ground, the outworks, batteries and flanking galleries were finished in 1864 but in 1869-1870 wing batteries and more battery fortifications were built. During the two world wars, pillboxes, gun eplacements, anti tank emplacements and blast wars were constructed.
The Fort is the only Royal Commission initiated land fort in Kent.


The place is huge, much more to see than google earth suggests 

Parade ground and barrack rooms






gun emplacements on top of the barracks





Inside a barrack room










Old wrought iron gates at the entrance to a tunnel that leads to the north west caponier










Inside the caponier




















Two level barracks





inside some barrack rooms





Mickey and Donald





Concrete blast walls built in WW2















North East caponier


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

wicked place ,,great pics ,i love this part of the world ,,the castle and tunnel system cracking report


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Its hard to believe how big the site is,great photos.


----------



## maxmix (Aug 2, 2012)

Some great atmospheric shots there, thanks for sharing


----------



## bodrick (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks, nice shots there.


----------



## zender126 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheers for the comments, this is my new favourite Dover explore!


----------



## chubs (Aug 5, 2012)

good shots dude! was a laugh climbing up the moat eh!
thinking about a return in spetember, my mate wants to see it too!
you up for it?


----------



## zender126 (Aug 7, 2012)

chubs said:


> good shots dude! was a laugh climbing up the moat eh!
> thinking about a return in spetember, my mate wants to see it too!
> you up for it?



Yeah the moat was fun! Am up for a revisit just depends when


----------



## richy142 (Aug 8, 2012)

nice pics, do love a bit of fort porn  just watched ''age of heroes'' (danny dyer, shaun beane) where fort was used in the film at the begining..


----------



## zender126 (Aug 8, 2012)

richy142 said:


> nice pics, do love a bit of fort porn  just watched ''age of heroes'' (danny dyer, shaun beane) where fort was used in the film at the begining..




Cheers,
I'll have to give that film a watch


----------



## shane.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Great pics thanks for posting,


----------



## alimar (Aug 29, 2012)

Brings back memories ,, i was based in Connaught Barracks, in the early 80s,, when on guard duty ,, we went up there for a skive ,, 

great shots


----------

